# Rhinestone Mugs, Pens, and Glasses Question:



## ttcrump (May 18, 2010)

Hi fellow forum members. I just seen these awesome glitter travel mugs with rhinestone transfer that did not use xpel. They used some type of glitter fabric insert with rhinestone heat pressed. check out foxyware, Custom Rhinestone Glitter Travel Mug to see pic. I have been researching the best material to use but have kinda at a stand still. Between that and the rhinestone pens offered, I think if us tshirtforum members put our heads together we can figure it out and start offering some of these ourselves. Any suggestions would be very helpful. 
1. I have purchased so acrylic tumbers from allstitch but they are so expensive so if anyone finds a better wholesaler please let me know.
2. I tried regular glitter fabric but it seemed to be to thick to put inside the tumbler so I ordered glitter cardstock and I am going to experiment with heat pressing.worth a try though
3. Anyone know a wholesale blank pen provider?


----------



## StarlightTshirts (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know a blank pen provider, but I am interested to hear how your experiment turns out. They look neat!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The glitter mugs are inserts,, 
the top part screws off, and you insert a glitter sheet of choice, I have heat press in the past as there is no paper backer in case water would get into the insert area,, and damage the glitter or the inside,,,

I do not have my dist on hand,, but if anyone does please post it up, for others,, to see.
You can also Custom create some cool effects with these.
by layering heat press vinyl and or rhinestones for the inserts..

I use a heat press backer sheet non paper when pressing layers,,, so it does not stick to the heat press.

MMM
Sandy Jo


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

great website


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree.very cool.what did it for me was the martini reciepe section.I was a bartender once upon a time and have write alot of my reciepes down and actually sell them.I like how they marketed thier product with the reciepes very clever!site is very well put together.somebodys got their poo together.Eric


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know the quality of these, but here is a website with some insert mugs that were not too expensive, and might work as test examples.

Paper Insert Travel Mugs, Photo Travel Tumblers, Full color Travel Mugs, Custom Printed Travel Mug


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice website. A lot of cool things.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

You realize this company is a ASI supplier, correct? So they sell to distributors at a discount. You would have to contact them and find out what their requirements are to become a distributor. Some suppliers require you to be an ASI or SAGE member...some don't. 

We are members of SAGE (which in my opinion is better than ASI).


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

i am very interested in the Rhinestone Glitter Travel Mugs. i had a customer is looking for it but i don't know how to make it. hope to get more information here!


----------



## crcrhinestones (Apr 6, 2010)

i love the mugs


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

sage? never heard of that one, i am familiar with the other 2...




idelements said:


> You realize this company is a ASI supplier, correct? So they sell to distributors at a discount. You would have to contact them and find out what their requirements are to become a distributor. Some suppliers require you to be an ASI or SAGE member...some don't.
> 
> We are members of SAGE (which in my opinion is better than ASI).


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

agensop said:


> sage? never heard of that one, i am familiar with the other 2...


SAGE 

Much better than ASI in my opinion


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Obbproducts ...In your efforts to self promote is tiresome. even on a 3 yr old thread. Why not take a moment to read the rules for the forum


----------

